# Excel is assuming date based on American format



## Tristram_ZX81 (Dec 14, 2022)

I can't change a date to the correct UK formula because Excel assumes it's the American format date - so 1/10/2023 is October 1st instead of 10th January. Does anyone know how I can correct this?


----------



## Z51 (Dec 14, 2022)

Are your computer's Regional Settings set to UK?  They may be set to English (United States).  You can change that to English (United Kingdom).

There's also this setting if you're using Excel on the web:  Change regional format settings in Excel for the web - Microsoft Support


----------



## Tristram_ZX81 (Dec 20, 2022)

I just double checked, my computer's date format is set to UK. So not sure why it's reading them as US?


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 20, 2022)

What is current format of your computer?
How it shows mm/dd/yyyy or dd/mm/yyyy?

Can you share screenshot of your current computer date?


Go to date and time settings
Language and region
Regional format

Does it show?

English (United Kingdom)


----------



## Dave Patton (Dec 20, 2022)

What does your computer show for date at the bottom right of the screen?

1-10-22 is Oct 1 2022

Today is 20-12-22   format dd-mm-yy


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 20, 2022)

By any chance is your problem related to VBA code and not worksheet formulas? If so, I have been told that VBA always assumes US date formats. Depending on what you are doing, you might be able to use the Format function to display dates in the date order that you want (can't be sure though without more detail about your specific problem).


----------

